# Is your pit bull human aggressive or not?



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Is your pit bull human aggressive or not? Just curious how many of you own ha pits. How many of you don't?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

both my dogs growl at people and Riley took a snap at my boyfriend a few times. I still love her<3 would never put her down for growling at someone nor snapping at my boyfriend when he was messing with me. she was protecting but I only seen two polls on growling and attacking or nice so I put my girls in the closest poll that matched them


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I put loves everybody but would protect family.Pretty Girl has never growled at anybody,but I'm assuming she would protect us because she barks when people knock on the door or walk by the yard.But who knows.Once people get in the house she licks them to death.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I wish I could have answered two of those. Dosia is sweet and loves all people as does Marley but Marley has attacked and bit some one before. My ex was trying to kill me seriously, he was on me chocking me until my eyes went black and Marley jumped him and split his arm wide open. I woke up with blood all over me and a mad Marley standing over me. I still trust this dog around people and kids he has never growled at a friend or a child I think he was just trying to protect me. He has never showed any HA to any one other than that.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

How about licking attacks? Does that count LOLOLOL:rofl::rofl:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

kg420 said:


> I wish I could have answered two of those. Dosia is sweet and loves all people as does Marley but Marley has attacked and bit some one before. My ex was trying to kill me seriously, he was on me chocking me until my eyes went black and Marley jumped him and split his arm wide open. I woke up with blood all over me and a mad Marley standing over me. I still trust this dog around people and kids he has never growled at a friend or a child I think he was just trying to protect me. He has never showed any HA to any one other than that.


I don't consider that HA.I consider that him protecting his mama.:clap:


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

kg420 said:


> I wish I could have answered two of those. Dosia is sweet and loves all people as does Marley but Marley has attacked and bit some one before. My ex was trying to kill me seriously, he was on me chocking me until my eyes went black and Marley jumped him and split his arm wide open. I woke up with blood all over me and a mad Marley standing over me. I still trust this dog around people and kids he has never growled at a friend or a child I think he was just trying to protect me. He has never showed any HA to any one other than that.


see, Riley was growling and protecting me from my boyfriend and he knew she would bite him.

and Peaches would growl and protect our house.

so I do wish I could have done the same because we have to dogs with diffrent personalities

and so tech I should have polled Riley as (No my dog loves everyone but will growl if someone is threating his/her family )

but cant change it now..I didnt see that one.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

dixieland said:


> I don't consider that HA.I consider that him protecting his mama.:clap:


ME too even though he has attacked and drawn blood I don't consider him HA in any way at all. He saved me and I am eternally greatful for that


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

I have no clue if Nubs would protect me if someone came after me. There has been a few times where my dad who lives behind me will stop by while I'm sleeping and Nubs flies out of my room barking and growling like a mad dog. He instantly stops once he hears my dads voice, but I have no clue if he'd go beyond the show.

Besides that he's 100% trust worthy around people. My 1yr old nephew has taken cookies away from him and he just whines like "Awww! But you offered it to me!!!"


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I voted loves everyone all my dogs loved everyone. Now I shall walk away from this thread


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

DarkMoon said:


> I have no clue if Nubs would protect me if someone came after me. There has been a few times where my dad who lives behind me will stop by while I'm sleeping and Nubs flies out of my room barking and growling like a mad dog. He instantly stops once he hears my dads voice, but I have no clue if he'd go beyond the show.
> 
> Besides that he's 100% trust worthy around people. My 1yr old nephew has taken cookies away from him and he just whines like "Awww! But you offered it to me!!!"


You might me surprised I'm sure if it all came down to it Nubs would do the same. I don't see him letting any one get a hold of you  Marley playes with my 2 year old and they get along good. He even made a fake tail for him out of a t.p. roll, Marley has a nub too, nubby dogs are too cute. I love the excited nub wag that's my fav.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

China growls but its all talk she usually pretty her hair up and does a show and then runs. The only time china has ever bit was when my husband came home at 4am (he works outta town  ) and he busted in the room and she attacked and bit his arm as soon as he hollered and I like wtf??? she let go. Only time, the rest is no bark.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

so far so good..thank god. Hope it stays that way


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The worst I've seen from my dogs is a little avoidance, and I can't be mad at them for not liking everybody. Overall, my dogs love everybody. I don't tolerate human aggression, unless the circumstances are extreme enough to warrant it.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

No HA tolerated here. All friendly dogs unless protecting the family.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

My dog will growl and bark when she hears my mom getting ready in the AM, but as soon as she opens the door and see's my mom she is wagging her a tail frantically. i love it.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I have a human aggressive dog... Neela. I don't post about her much anymore since she's "matured mentally". Yeah, everyone, you can tell me to put her down all day long, but I'm not a strong enough person to do this dreadful task... she's happy at home and we don't have children so I don't put her in a position to find trouble.

EDIT: I have never put her in a position to bite someone, but i do not doubt for one second that she would hesitate.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Vendetta isn't overly friendly. She perfers not to have men touching her she doesn't growl or bite but will back away from them all the while she is moving away from them she is wagging her backside. If they sit down and don't loom over her she is friendlier and will walk up to them. She love people that she is around all the time like the people in the dog club. She doesn't like people coming u to the car when I'm in there if she is by her self she doesn't even bark.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

i really want to answer this question fairly. for the record i answered b "no my dog loves everyone"...however....this might change in the future. she is only 7 months old at this time and i have heard of attitudes changing when they get older. for now she seems really level and friendly and i hope that it stays that way.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I have a human aggressive dog... Neela. I don't post about her much anymore since she's "matured mentally". Yeah, everyone, you can tell me to put her down all day long, but I'm not a strong enough person to do this dreadful task... she's happy at home and we don't have children so I don't put her in a position to find trouble.
> 
> EDIT: I have never put her in a position to bite someone, but i do not doubt for one second that she would hesitate.


IBC you sound like a very good person. i think that if you want to keep the dog and you take the steps to ensure that your dog will never be around a person that she may bite...then there is really no harm in her staying with you.

i posted in another thread that i am not for HA dogs...but let me elaborate on this. if my dog showed signs of HA towards me...then thats it he/she is gone. however if my dog has signs of HA towards other people...as a responsible owner i would ensure that he/she is never around other people where she may get into trouble.

if your dog is HA and you dont let her get at anyone....i dont think that anyone can tell you what you should or shouldnt do. in fact i respect the fact that you acknowledge the issue and are responsible enough to stay out of trouble.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

boogiebot said:


> IBC you sound like a very good person. i think that if you want to keep the dog and you take the steps to ensure that your dog will never be around a person that she may bite...then there is really no harm in her staying with you.
> 
> i posted in another thread that i am not for HA dogs...but let me elaborate on this. if my dog showed signs of HA towards me...then thats it he/she is gone. however if my dog has signs of HA towards other people...as a responsible owner i would ensure that he/she is never around other people where she may get into trouble.
> 
> if your dog is HA and you dont let her get at anyone....i dont think that anyone can tell you what you should or shouldnt do. in fact i respect the fact that you acknowledge the issue and are responsible enough to stay out of trouble.


Thank you for being understanding of my situation. She is the reason why I hesitate jumping in on the HA threads... every situation is different.. every dog is different as well as their owners responsibility of the dog. She is a wonderful dog for me and my "family" (my fiance lol).


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Monkey is very HA I have pics to prove it.
























Monkey trying to eat his face off LOL


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Thank you for being understanding of my situation. She is the reason why I hesitate jumping in on the HA threads... every situation is different.. every dog is different as well as their owners responsibility of the dog. She is a wonderful dog for me and my "family" (my fiance lol).


i totally understand. i dont think anyone sets out to find a HA dog. but if you end up with one...and that dog is never bred and never put into a situation where it could get into trouble, then why should it be put down???

i might get shot for saying this on here....i only see HA as a problem if the dog bites its own pack members. JMO.

edit - but if my own dog ever bit me...thats it the dog is done.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

APBTs are supposed to love everyone.

Just curious, for those who dogs have human aggression and or fear issues, how many of them are purebred papered dogs? Also, if papered are they from BYBs or reputable breeders.

Sadie's Dad,
great picts Adorable!


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> APBTs are supposed to love everyone.
> 
> Just curious, for those who dogs have human aggression and or fear issues, how many of them are purebred papered dogs? Also, if papered are they from BYBs or reputable breeders.
> 
> ...


well at this time i am fortunate enough not to have any HA issues with our dog. but who knows will this change in the future since she is only 7 months old?? it might...my dog came from a byb and not a reputable breeder so in some ways i have added to the problem. i really wish i came across this place b4 i got the pup.

patch, it has to be possible for some true APBT to have HA from time to time. i know its not a desirable trait and is something that a good and reputable breeder would weed out of the their program...but it has to happen from time to time. and if it does and those dogs end up with an experienced handler and are fixed...do you think this causes any issues?


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Just remember as much as we don't like it, there were SOME lines that do carry the HA trait. Not every single HA dog was put down back in the fighting days.. Chinaman was a known biter and so was.. gosh I keep coming back to the name Zebo in my head but I don't think that is right. I know it's another famous dog that had a huge hand in a bloodline. The story was a long the line of, he was handed off to one guy and sank his teeth into his hand immediately. One guy came over to his house, really wanted this Ch. and there was just a small walking path near the chained dogs. and the guy thought he was far enough away but wasn't and the dog sank his teeth into the guys leg. If someone remembers that story fill in the blank. I can't remember if I read it on here, or one of the other 3 sites I visit that is full of the breed's history.

For the most part Fighters that would bite the handler would be culled, but if they were REALLY good in the pit, they were over looked. They had to be some super dogs though to be over looked.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG it's eating her!lol.

I think if it's your dog in the first place and the dog is aggressive towards strangers and you make sure never ever ever to put it in a situation where it could possibly bite than you should be able to keep it. You should only keep it if you can control it 200%. If the dog is aggressive to it's family it should be put down. Or people it should see as pack such as family who come over to your house all the time or little kids you babysit. Of course the dog should be spayed/neutered as well if your gonna keep it alive.

Now on the other hand if the dog has known ha problems and for any reason(you have to move, no longer want it, etc) you can't have it anymore it should be put to sleep. Or if it shows aggression to your family. Most people think they can control a ha dog and that's why a lot of people get bit. I think people looking for rescues should choose a dog that can help educate people about the breed and be in public without trying to bite. They should be a credit to the breed or they weren't worth saving.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Helena is becoming increasingly less fond of men she doesn't know coming in the house. She just growls and backs away or barks. But I've come to find out... the men she has acted this way towards are not good people at all... For example... my sister came with her boyfriend over the weekend. She got extremely excited about my sister being there from the moment she walked in the door. But when she saw Timmy her boyfriend... before I even had a chance to say anything... he took off his coat and started waving it at her. I don't know why he was teasing her like this... but she started barking with alarm and I had to put her away. When I brought her back out after about 10 minutes I gave him some treats and she came around and she was ok the rest of the night with him... the next day though after we left and came back... something about his coat she still didn't like because when he put it back on.. she wouldn't go near him again. I wonder if it was a smell thing or what.. 

I am not really concerned though. People shouldn't be coming into my house uninvited ... so I will always be here to control the situation. It is only in the house on her territory that this happens... only with men... I don't understand it at all so I just tell them to ignore her and not try to pet her til she comes to them...


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Helena is becoming increasingly less fond of men she doesn't know coming in the house. She just growls and backs away or barks. But I've come to find out... the men she has acted this way towards are not good people at all... For example... my sister came with her boyfriend over the weekend. She got extremely excited about my sister being there from the moment she walked in the door. But when she saw Timmy her boyfriend... before I even had a chance to say anything... he took off his coat and started waving it at her. I don't know why he was teasing her like this... but she started barking with alarm and I had to put her away. When I brought her back out after about 10 minutes I gave him some treats and she came around and she was ok the rest of the night with him... the next day though after we left and came back... something about his coat she still didn't like because when he put it back on.. she wouldn't go near him again. I wonder if it was a smell thing or what..
> 
> I am not really concerned though. People shouldn't be coming into my house uninvited ... so I will always be here to control the situation. It is only in the house on her territory that this happens... only with men... I don't understand it at all so I just tell them to ignore her and not try to pet her til she comes to them...


shes got heart - do you think that this has anything to do with the fact that your pregnant. i am not a behavioral specialists but did this start to happen more after you found out you were pregnant? just curious...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

boogiebot said:


> shes got heart - do you think that this has anything to do with the fact that your pregnant. i am not a behavioral specialists but did this start to happen more after you found out you were pregnant? just curious...


I think that might be it too. Marley was like that when I was prego. He was very protective.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> APBTs are supposed to love everyone.
> 
> Just curious, for those who dogs have human aggression and or fear issues, how many of them are purebred papered dogs? Also, if papered are they from BYBs or reputable breeders.


Vendetta is not papered although I have heard that her mother was UKC registered. Would I buy another dog from these people the answer would be NO they are not bettering the breed.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Bullet came from a BYB. He is protective, but not necessarily aggressive IMO. He will bark when people knock at the door, but as soon as they come in, he's all wiggles.  We have our close friends just walk in so the dogs don't bark as much. I have noticed he is more protective when I am the only one home, which I do not mind at all. A few times when my BF came home late, I was upstairs with the dogs, and Bullet was growling at him until he heard his voice. During the summer, my BF and I go camping very frequently and Bullet gets pretty protective while we're sleeping. He will let out a low growl if he hears something outside, and if the noise keeps up, he will growl louder and start barking. I kind of like that though, cause we have a lot of bears around here, and I definately want to know if there's one outside the tent! When we were out camping last summer, a friend of ours camping nearby snuck over and started yelling and banging on the window of my Tahoe (we were sleeping inside it, very comfy btw..) and Bullet went absolutely nuts and lunged at the window. Then again, all 3 of our dogs went crazy. lol I'll never forget the look on that guys face... That's the only time I've seen Bullet act like that, but the guy was acting like a lunatic, so I don't really blame him. 

I know a few other people who have Bullet's siblings, and they all have similar traits, barking when someone comes to the door, but once the door opens they're all excited.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

you should have more poll options


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

wanted to add not all BYB dogs are bad, I was just curious to know if that was adding to the issue which I figured it was...



> patch, it has to be possible for some true APBT to have HA from time to time. i know its not a desirable trait and is something that a good and reputable breeder would weed out of the their program...but it has to happen from time to time. and if it does and those dogs end up with an experienced handler and are fixed...do you think this causes any issues?


 Yes, there are cases of dogs that are purebred being born with this issue, it is considered an improper temperament. I sadly have seen dogs at shows who are HA. I think owners who are bringing them out and showing them and breeding them are doing a real disservice to the breed. It is different if one occasionally pops up in a gene pool as compared to people who are purposely producing dogs off of parents with known issues themselves.

Well that would depend. if the person the dog is placed with can truly control it and the dog doesn't end up on a statics list...There are different degrees of fear and aggression so that also would factor into my opinion.

Also, wanted to add alert barking when someone is at the door or excited barking when they are happy to see someone is not HA. Barking is part of how a dog communicates. There is a huge difference in a dog barking at the door happily to one that wants to "get" at the person on the other side.


----------



## Niteryda06 (Jun 8, 2009)

Star is always well behaved but I noticed if you approach me without speaking or come from behind me she'll get mad and growl and her hair will stand up. Also if people try to walk inside the house she is reallll protective(good because we have little kids). Once I wanted to see how she would react to someone close to the family coming in unwelcomed. So I used my best friend who has been around since she was born. He knocked on the door and I opened it just enough so she could see it was him and then I closed it but didnt lock it. She was smart enough to realize I did not want him in and wouldn't let him come inside.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Yes, there are cases of dogs that are purebred being born with this issue, it is considered an improper temperament. I sadly have seen dogs at shows who are HA. I think owners who are bringing them out and showing them and breeding them are doing a real disservice to the breed. It is different if one occasionally pops up in a gene pool as compared to people who are purposely producing dogs off of parents with known issues themselves.


:goodpost:
I agree with you(your whole post). Improper temperament along with other major faults should not be continued in a breeding program.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

aimee235 said:


> :goodpost:
> I agree with you(your whole post). Improper temperament along with other major faults should not be continued in a breeding program.


lol breed cant breed a dead dog  They need to be put down I dont care how pretty they are. On a side note I would have put Zebo down too no matter how good he was back then. So its not just me picking on show dogs


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

gamer said:


> On a side note I would have put Zebo down too no matter how good he was back then.


Glad you didn't own Zebo cause that dog was a beast. My favorite game dog. Another favorite is gamblers Virgil. Both these dogs had one thing in common.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Mcleod15 said:


> Glad you didn't own Zebo cause that dog was a beast. My favorite game dog. Another favorite is gamblers Virgil. Both these dogs had one thing in common.


lol Zebo had a screw loose. He was not stable so I woulda put him down I may be tough but I am fair lol a biter is a biter they get the same treatment.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

There were many dogs of Zebo's caliber. Sure he had a hard mouth but so did other dogs he just happened to be a more well know dog.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

gamer said:


> lol Zebo had a screw loose. He was not stable so I woulda put him down I may be tough but I am fair lol a biter is a biter they get the same treatment.


Ahh I WAS correct it WAS Zebo that would attack. I wasn't sure of myself and my research wasn't bringing it up again. Thank you. That makes me feel better about remembering the things I have read.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Some people need to reevaluate wether their dog should be PTS or not. It's not ok at ALL for the dog to snap at you.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

gamer said:


> lol breed cant breed a dead dog  They need to be put down I dont care how pretty they are. On a side note I would have put Zebo down too no matter how good he was back then. So its not just me picking on show dogs


well gamer no one can say that you pick sides thats for sure.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

boogiebot said:


> shes got heart - do you think that this has anything to do with the fact that your pregnant. i am not a behavioral specialists but did this start to happen more after you found out you were pregnant? just curious...


It has happened in the past... but I think it has gotten more prevalent since I found out I was pregnant for sure. She does lick my belly and will curl up in a ball with her head close to my belly. One day she did this and she started sniffing and shoved her nose under my belly and kept it there and fell asleep.

Also when she does growl and men... she tends to come and stay close to me. I'm not really sure if I should be getting on to her or not when she acts this way. I just put her away in the room. My boyfriend has a tendency to yell and scold her for it... and in the past he's tried to "force" her into the situation of being touched and pet when she outright DID NOT want to. I immediately stepped in and took her out of the situation. A dog who is growling at someone clearly needs to be taken out of the situation and NEVER forced. Growling means "stay away" and I think it should be listened too.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Stage is 50/50 he LOVES females, females but not so much a fan of males , he will let some pat him but others he will growl at and intimidate them, he has never attacked or bit someone but he lets people know when he doesnt like them, i noramally put him away instatly in the room if i see he doesnt like them.

Kyza was HA she has passed now, she was too much of a mummys girl, she would always sit on me when people were around, and i never let her get in the situation of biting someone. Actally i lie, there was one time when my partners cousin came over drunk one night and rolled her onto her back and was in her face she was not happy with him and took a snap on his hand.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Peanut and Jade have never been aggressive to people. However, there have been a few times that Peanut and I were alone someone tries to approach me he doesnt allow it he suddenly gets rigid and his hair stands up in a mohawk down his body. Apparently that is all that is needed. He has never tried to bite anyone or growl at anyone.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Under the *"right"* circumstances a dog will display HA, even well bred/raised pitbulls, even well mannered pitbulls, even pitbulls that have never showed signs of HA a before. If you have pitbull that on its chain space that growels at strangers, that could be considered HA. Would you put it to sleep? or Would you view it as protecting the property? If your getting the crap kicked out of you, and your dog attacks the person attacking u, Would you put it to sleep? or Would you view it as protecting his master? But your dog in both these senerios attacked and bit an individual, which falls under HA if you think about it. 
I think the circumstance that causes the pitbull to display HA needs to be taken into consideration before a decision is made on what to do with the animal. Was it unprovoked or provoked?
Just a different way to look at it.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Mcleod15 said:


> Under the *"right"* circumstances a dog will display HA, even well bred/raised pitbulls, even well mannered pitbulls, even pitbulls that have never showed signs of HA a before. If you have pitbull that on its chain space that growels at strangers, that could be considered HA. Would you put it to sleep? or Would you view it as protecting the property? If your getting the crap kicked out of you, and your dog attacks the person attacking u, Would you put it to sleep? or Would you view it as protecting his master? But your dog in both these senerios attacked and bit an individual, which falls under HA if you think about it.
> I think the circumstance that causes the pitbull to display HA needs to be taken into consideration before a decision is made on what to do with the animal. Was it unprovoked or provoked?
> Just a different way to look at it.


Actually in those situations I would still put the dog down. If someone wants a guard dog they should get a breed to do so.


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

Well of all the dogs I have ever had, I have only had 1 that would actually bite a human. He was super smart, very athletic, gorgeous, and was ultra protective of me. 
I managed it for over 3 yrs, but it only got worse. He was very food aggressive as well. I finally made the decision to put him down and although I miss him from the depths of my heart and always will, I am glad that I did it.
I own 7 dogs presently and not a single one has ever offered to bite a family member OR a stranger. 
Sox is protective over the house, very alert, and dashes to see what he is hearing day and night. The outside dogs are all alert and bark at cars in my driveway.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

The difference between keeping a man biting dog back then and now is that the old timers were not walking their dogs through petsmart or showing up at the park with them. Now days everybody's got one and they love to wave the dogs around in public. That's where it causes problems.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Mcleod15 said:


> Under the *"right"* circumstances a dog will display HA, even well bred/raised pitbulls, even well mannered pitbulls, even pitbulls that have never showed signs of HA a before. If you have pitbull that on its chain space that growels at strangers, that could be considered HA. Would you put it to sleep? or Would you view it as protecting the property? If your getting the crap kicked out of you, and your dog attacks the person attacking u, Would you put it to sleep? or Would you view it as protecting his master? But your dog in both these senerios attacked and bit an individual, which falls under HA if you think about it.
> I think the circumstance that causes the pitbull to display HA needs to be taken into consideration before a decision is made on what to do with the animal. Was it unprovoked or provoked?
> Just a different way to look at it.


:goodpost: If Marley wouldn't have attacked my ex I might be dead right now.He split his arm and drew blood. I would never even think about putting him to sleep for protecting me, he saved my life. Wether its considered HA or not he's not going any where. He does not growl or snap at people at all it was a one time thing and I'm glad he did it.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

gamer said:


> Actually in those situations I would still put the dog down. If someone wants a guard dog they should get a breed to do so.


What about Marley should I put him down? My ex was trying to kill me, he chocked me till I passed out and Marley ran in the room and attacked him spliting his arm open. Then he stood over me showing his teeth. He was protecting me and if he didn't I'd probly be dead right now. I don't think he should be punished for saving my life.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kg420 said:


> :goodpost: If Marley wouldn't have attacked my ex I might be dead right now.He split his arm and drew blood. I would never even think about putting him to sleep for protecting me, he saved my life. Wether its considered HA or not he's not going any where. He does not growl or snap at people at all it was a one time thing and I'm glad he did it.


I agree completely!! I have read in books about the breed that they are supposed to be protective of their people but not a "guard" of your stuff. ANY good dog should protect it's family. If some dirt bag broke into my house and tried to rape me and Helena tore his man hood off... she would get a medal as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I agree completely!! I have read in books about the breed that they are supposed to be protective of their people but not a "guard" of your stuff. ANY good dog should protect it's family. If some dirt bag broke into my house and tried to rape me and Helena tore his man hood off... she would get a medal as far as I'm concerned!


:goodpost: Totally agree you shouldn't put a dog down for protecting you in these serious situations. That's just wrong.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

This dog was shot 3 times, including the head!!! And he still attacked and saved his family from an intruder. He survived!
http://www.understand-a-bull.com/Ar.../Dboy saves family from armed gunman 1208.pdf

This dog was also shot and survived but lost a leg (WARNING this one made me cry)
http://www.understand-a-bull.com/Articles/HeroicPitties/2009/pb takes bullet for family 0309.pdf

A very long list here, grab the tissues!
Punish the Deed, not the Breed!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Buz, you're right on the money with your last post. 

Patch, I thought I had found a reputable breeder, and asked the right questions when I got Neela. Eh, turns out I was very wrong. I know Neela is heridtary... When screening the breeder over the phone I specifically asked about her parents temperaments and she swore her dogs were awesome. When I actually showed up on D day to pick up my puppy, I asked to see the parents, her dad had died the week before, and her momma was chained to the furthest tree "because she's a little funny"... yeah, well about 1-1.5 years into owning this dog she became "a little funny" too. Now, she's "really funny"... I would never hesitate to do it all over again if I had to relive my past, but I for darn sure will not repeat the mistake.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

A dog attacking to protect its family is different than someone getting and using the dog as a guard dog. 

No good dog will sit back and just let someone attack his/her family and just watch.

However a APBT should not be leery of new people or aggressive without cause. 

Having a dog on a chain that is growling or snapping that could be a HA dog even if the HA is caused by lack of socialization and improper raising of a dog, rather than actual protection training. 

HA isn't just something that a dog is born with ( tho some are born bad) HA is often cause by the owner not properly raising, socializing and training a dog. A dog that is not confident and socialized may snap at people out of fear. An over confident dog might snap out of dominance issues.

However no matter what the issue is or why it was caused if you are going to keep a dog that you know is HA you had better be prepared to properly contain the animal and be prepared to take responsibility if it gets lose and harms someone.

Also consider the headlines if that dog gets lose.

Killer Pitbull Mauls...............


Shana you keep Neela well contained and you are fully aware and responsible for your dog. Sadly not all that own HA dogs are responsible.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> A dog attacking to protect its family is different than someone getting and using the dog as a guard dog.
> 
> No good dog will sit back and just let someone attack his/her family and just watch.
> 
> ...


:goodpost: I don't consider Marley HA at all he was just protecting me. He doesn't growl or snap at people. It was the only time that happened and he is still excepting of people. He always wags his little nub at every one that comes in the door.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

bambam has protected me by throwing someone to the ground by his hand. he was behind me and running with a shotgun.

the guy was my roomate and he was just jogging behind me, but bambam thought it was a worse situation, cant say i blame him. it looked bad, and he was quite impressive how quickly he disabled a 20 somthing military guy. 

angel would roll over to get petted by a burgler though


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

I think every dog will crack under preasure. IMO, I thing aour breed needs to be respected and understood. Chiquitita is shy with my fiance, jmm I wonder why. I keep telling her to respect her and stop bothering her because she is a little shy. I have no doubt that she would snap at her due to fear. So noboby messes with my dogs now, but


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

No my dog loves everyone but will growl if someone is threating his/her family describes my Jaz perfectly.


----------

